# New PB Smallie



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Haven't posted on here in awhile but I really wanted to share this...I got out for a short amount of time today and was able to nab a few 10-12 inch smallies from the Darby then out of nowhere this behemoth crushed my lure and fought like a tank!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

God! What a gorgeous fish! Smallies like that give me heart palpitations! Change the background and you could convince people it was from Erie! Nice going!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> God! What a gorgeous fish! Smallies like that give me heart palpitations! Change the background and you could convince people it was from Erie! Nice going!


Thanks man! It reminded me of something that would come out of Erie too, absolutely beautiful in person!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

DANG! Nice catch!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

did you get a length or weight on it? man that's beautiful


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Whoa! That's a big one right there. Awesome!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

93stratosfishnski said:


> did you get a length or weight on it? man that's beautiful


Thanks! And yes it was 5.07 on the scale and 21.5" long


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

GREAT SMALLIE!!!!! Congratulations on an awesome catch!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

To quote that great theologian Little Richard, "Good Golly Miss Molly!" Thats a great smallmouth and a great catch! I have one mounted the exact same size as yours I caught about 10-12 yrs. ago. Back then it was all about getting a trophy fish mounted. Coming from a creek, that is definitely a trophy! Nowadays, I would have released it. Did you release it or keep it?


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Fish of a lifetime from a flow of that size. Congratulations!!!!

And the lure???????

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

And dont compare that fish to a lake smallmouth(erie). What you have there is a real trophy that has survived for 20 or more years in an enviroment that is way more unforgiving than any lake. A true Native coming from water that smallmouth have allways swam in.

Again............WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

polebender said:


> To quote that great theologian Little Richard, "Good Golly Miss Molly!" Thats a great smallmouth and a great catch! I have one mounted the exact same size as yours I caught about 10-12 yrs. ago. Back then it was all about getting a trophy fish mounted. Coming from a creek, that is definitely a trophy! Nowadays, I would have released it. Did you release it or keep it?


Fish was released in good health, I am looking into getting a reproduction. If anyone has any suggestions for someone that's good with smallmouth reproductions let me know!


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Just...wow. Congrats and great job


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

allbraid said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Fish of a lifetime from a flow of that size. Congratulations!!!!
> 
> And the lure???????
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!!


Thanks man! It's definitely one I'll never forget. And the lure was a shallow diving crank, I was actually retrieving it pretty fast.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Awesome smallmouth!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, we'll done! Real good picture too, you'll appreciate that pic to remember it by for yrs!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Now that's a big one! Good job

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

WOWOWOWOWOWOW!

well if there was an OGF fish of the year award that would have my vote! That might be the rarest fish you will catch in your lifetime


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

Congrats man. That is awesome. So happy for you. Once in a lifetime!!! Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Big Joshy said:


> WOWOWOWOWOWOW!
> 
> well if there was an OGF fish of the year award that would have my vote! That might be the rarest fish you will catch in your lifetime


Thanks josh! I'm still shaking over it, it still seems unreal to me.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats that is real trophy fish! Kudo's to you on the catch and release! Wow what a giant Smallie!


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

big congrats. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

What a nice fish, congrats!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't chase smallies much anymore as I've gotten big into catfishing. I don't post much on bass related topics on here but man Koehler, you've got an amazing fish there. That's definately the best bass I've seen anyone post on here since joining. Seriously I'm speechless. Big congrats to you sir


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Not much else I can say that has not been said. Unbelievable river smallie one for the ages. Congrats


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Fantastic! Prediction...That is the last thread you will ever start with this title, at least for a smallie out of a river in Ohio.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I caught a 20.5" a bit ago and that thing looks like it ate my fish hahah. What a freaking tank. That is the kind of fish I live to catch. Congrats!!!! What type of water was this beast holding in?


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Gee willikers !!!! What a tank! Wonderful fish my friend


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Astounding catch. I suspect that will be your PB for a while.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

That is amazing! Great fish! And with that flow being as low as it is you must have found yourself quite a fishing hole!


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Holy $hit!!! That's all I can say. 

If I were you, I would get decent size pencil sketch of that pic and frame it and hang it on the wall. Just a thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Great river fish. Take you about three years of effort to find another that size in that river. GREAT fish


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Catch like that gives hope to us all.... Awesome catch.


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> I caught a 20.5" a bit ago and that thing looks like it ate my fish hahah. What a freaking tank. That is the kind of fish I live to catch. Congrats!!!! What type of water was this beast holding in?


Thanks man! It was holding just past some rapids, found a deeper spot with some wood in it and she was in it. The hole itself wasn't very big either, amazed that it held such a large fish.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Spectacular fish. And man is it beautiful, nice colors. I am so jealous. It's been a long time since I have seen a fish of that caliber.
That pic would definitely find a spot on the wall!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Congratulations! Great fish.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Fish of the year for sure. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Awesome catch. Awesome catch and release.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Awesome catch. Good job on the catch and release


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Koehler97 said:


> Haven't posted on here in awhile but I really wanted to share this...I got out for a short amount of time today and was able to nab a few 10-12 inch smallies from the Darby then out of nowhere this behemoth crushed my lure and fought like a tank!



It fought like a tank because it WAS a tank!!!!!! Holy crap man, what a fish!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Insanely jealous!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

That is unreal man, congrats!!!! I chase smallies all year in Lake Erie tribs and haven't caught one that big.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

My oh my! that's a beast. Congrats man!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Holy crap!! That's an absolutely amazing fish. It can't be over stated just how much of a TRUE trophy that fish is.
Congratulations, man. That has to make you ten kinds of jacked up!!
Very, very cool!!!!


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Very nice catch

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Insanely jealous!


That's what i'm saying. If I caught that fish they would have found me dead with a smile on my face. Congrats man great fish!!!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish man!

I've been walking the Darby for 20+ years and never seen anything come out of there like that... Grew up right on it..... Amazing fish, amazing memories....


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow great fish bro.


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> Holy crap!! That's an absolutely amazing fish. It can't be over stated just how much of a TRUE trophy that fish is.
> Congratulations, man. That has to make you ten kinds of jacked up!!
> Very, very cool!!!!


I'll be chasing this feeling for a long time, it truly was something special. Thanks man!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations! Outstanding catch right there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats that is one fantastic fish! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mr. Speed (Nov 11, 2014)

Congratulations. What a fish


----------



## zerois (Nov 13, 2014)

good..nice catch


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Geez! Unreal!


----------

